# Cow blankets?



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

Any such thing as a cow blanket? I want to run an advertising campaign: DRINK RAW MILK<<Illegal here but I want to stir up interest.
BUY LOCAL
EAT REAL MEAT

And have the cows eat grass and hang out in the fields by the highway....hehe


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a pony horse blanket that fits my Jersey! Great Idea, I would love to start a cow share program. I am looking into all it right now, I am just really chicken about getting caught with the selling of raw milk. It seems so stupid that our government will let some punk steal a car and slap them on the wrist, but you sell raw milk and they are going to slap you with a $20,000 fine and throw you in Jail???????? ---


----------



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

I think it is the resource thing. You have a brain and can use it..he doesn't therefore u get the big fine! Where do you get the jersey blankets? I have Dexters. All I need is one to see what modifications are needed....And of course it has to be light because cows don't graze in the winter! -27 tonight!


----------



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry, OakShire;
I didn't mean to miss that you already said they were pony blankets.....I will try them! Thanks for the tip! WOW I GET MAD when i hear of others in our 'RAW MILK' predicament!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

These people who combine two issues in one thread

Yes, you should be able to buy cow covers or blankets. Try Tractor Supplies or a saddelry outlet. I don't use them because our winter temperatures are still mild enough not to require them but I do keep one on hand in case I have a sick cow. Those that show cattle also use them so they shouldn't be too hard to come by.

As to the issue of raw milk, good on you. We have similar laws here, in fact I suspect they are even more stringent because in no part of NZ can you obtain a license to sell raw milk whereas, from what I've read on here, in some parts of the States that is a possibility. We drink our own raw milk and I will give it to people who want it. So long as no money has changed hands it ok which only goes to show what an ass the law is.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Here, you're allowed to sell raw milk only if it is sold as animal feed. The way I figure it, if the people drink it, I don't need to know about it as long as I sell it legally.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Farmmom, we can sell milk here as stock milk too i.e. suitable for pigs or calves, and if people want to drink it, I don't know about it.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Turnout blankets or turnout sheets for ponies would probably work good for your purposes.


----------



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

Here, in Canada, you can drink your own raw milk but it cannot leave the property.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Onthebit said:


> Here, in Canada, you can drink your own raw milk but it cannot leave the property.


Gee I never knew that! You mean, when I was milking at an old barn down the road then bringing my tote pail home which required driving along the township road with my RAW milk, I was breaking the law? I had better turn myself in now and perhaps 'they' will go easy on me.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah the laws are realy strick here in Canada, I don't know for sure but I have heard that he fine is $20,000 for getting caught selling, giving, transporting raw milk!! 

Back to the topic of a blanket for your cow, The best way to find a good fitting blanket is to measure from the center of the front of the chest right along the side of the body to the back legs. The bankets are all sized in inches, so a 68" measurmant means you need a size 68. If you are going to be doing this in the summer you can get a fly sheet for horses, it is made of a mesh and it will not over heat your cow. I would put out a wnated add to see if you can find one used.

Something like this.... http://www.greenhawk.net/cgi-local/...60.html?L+scstore+zhjy8014ff4ac14a+1232835884


----------



## Onthebit (Dec 3, 2008)

A flysheet is probably the best idea. One with circyngles to keep it on. i can't find anything specifically for cows. If I knew how to thread my sewing machine I would make some myself. hehe
If I go through my old racing gear i should be able to find a flysheet. Course I gave a lot of it away.


----------

